# Mwc/cwc/o&w - Quality Control?



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

hi i'm new here so apologies if this post covers ground already covered.

for about 3 years ive had a cwc g10 which i'm pretty happy with. then the acquisitive watch bug monster has slowly has been taking hold ... over the past couple of years i've been thinking of getting another, the excuse being wanting something with a more accurate movement.

originally i was looking at an mwc divers with a 2824-2 movement. (simply cos it was cheaper than the cwc equivalent) then my eye was caught by the watch mwc call the mkiiib - o&w also make a similar watch, and its on the rtl site as an 'o&w mp', also available with a 2824-2 movement. i really like the look of this baby. so my first question is - what is the real difference in quality between mwc, cwc and o&w (movements aside)? is there an appreciable difference?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome. Firstly, none of the watches you mention will be as accurate as a CWC G10. They are mechanical, not quartz, so even though we all love them the G10, with a good 7 jewel swiss quartz movement, will be more accurate. The ETA2824-2 is a good swiss automatic movement but it won't touch quartz for accuracy.

MWC get some bad 'press' for selling their watches as implied military issue. They are not - they are military style. CWC hold the current contract with the MOD so do produce genuine mil-issue watches. That said the MWC equivalents are often cheaper. It is also true that some of their quartz models have really nasty cheap movements and are best avoided.

The MWC Mk III/B and O&W MP watches you mention are identical - both are actually O&W but MWC remarket it at a higher price.

For most of the range, CWC have better quality control than MWC and usually cost more. O&W have a good quality reputation, but more importantly if they are sold by Roy you can be sure it will be a good'n; he checks and regulates every one. Lots of us here have an O&W MP supplied by Roy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

check out this thread http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=17938

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I would steer clear of most MWC unless you want a cheap watch for work or something.

CWC quality is excellent as is O&W


----------



## joe (Apr 14, 2005)

I have experience of CWC and O&W, and would say that the CWC cases feel marginally better quality, and that the screw down crown threads feel more precise than the O&W. An O&W (mechanical) supplied by Roy, however, will be without doubt much more accurate than a mechanical CWC out of the box, and O&W is much better value for money. For example, I am really stuck on my 1970s Mechanical Reissue CWC (hand wound), and do prefer it to the O&W M-65 overall, but the M-65 has better features, having a screw on back and screw down crown.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks for your answers guys. just like to add to the question what orsa are like for quality compared to the others? also, sorry if this seems a bit dim but i'm confused. is there an actual brand called 'broadarrow' or is this a generic term ? thanks alot dave


----------

